# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  KVM

## antonis_p

KVM διακόπτης, δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί.

IMG_20190610_092341.jpgIMG_20190610_092329.jpg

----------

radiotimes (20-06-19)

----------

